# Moriah Hodge



## Crowe

Looks like Moriah Hodge has left the team. She is not listed on the updated roster.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

There goes our chance of winning the MVC


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Allie Henderson Transfer from UHouston*

Henderson, who was a freshman at the University of Houston this past season, was charmed by the players, coaches and campus alike on a recent visit to Terre Haute.

*“I liked that it’s kind of peaceful, [has a] huge water fountain, and that they’re building more onto it. It didn’t look run down at all,” *Henderson said.


http://tribstar.com/sports/x333449884/ISU-women-adding-transfer

Curious about the '...look run down...' comment.  Great that she trusted HERSELF and came to visit; while not bucolic; State is FAR from 'looking run down...'

Welcome to State Allie!

(NOTE:  UHouston was founded by a STATE alumnus.)


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Edison E. Oberholtzer - A Brief Biography*

An Indiana State alumnus and superintendent of the Clinton schools, Edison Ellsworth Oberholtzer was the founder and first president of the University of Houston.

	The eleventh of Augustus and Mary Anne (Collins) Oberholtzer's 12 children, Edison was born May 6, 1880 at Patricksburg in Owen County, Ind., but spent much of his youth in Clay County. He was educated in country schools and began teaching when he was 17 years. For a brief time he attended Westfield College, in Clark County, Ill. On March 26, 1901, he wed Myrtle May Barr of Clay City. Later that year Edison was named superintendent of schools at Carbon in Clay County and served two years. While a student at Indiana State Normal between 1903 and 1905, he was a college mathematics instructor. In 1905, he was named supervising principal of the Terre Haute Public Schools, serving through 1911. During their Terre Haute residency, the Oberholtzers lived at 79 South 18th St., where Myrtle gave birth to children, Kenneth and Esther. Edison was superintendent of the Clinton schools from 1911 to 1913. Meanwhile, he received teacher certificates in 1905 and 1908 from Indiana State and, in 1910, earned a bachelor's degree from the University of Chicago.

When a department chairman at Illinois Normal College in Bloomington (now Illinois State University) took a leave in 1913, Oberholtzer temporarily filled the position. His performance earned accolades resulting in an appointment as superintendent of schools in Tulsa, Ok., a post he retained for 11 years. While in Tulsa, he completed his Masters at the University of Chicago in 1915 and Myrtle gave birth to Edison E. Oberholtzer, Jr. Dr. Oberholtzer was awarded an honorary LL. D. from the University of Tulsa in 1922. Two years later, he was named superintendent of the Houston Independent School District (HISD), a position he held until 1945.On March 28, 1925 back in Indiana, Edison's niece Madge -- the daughter of older brother George -- was kidnaped, tortured and raped by D.C. Stephenson, Grand Dragon of the Indiana Ku Klux Klan. Her death bed statement convicted Stephenson of second degree murder.

On March 7, 1927, with the trustees‘ approval, Edison founded Houston Junior College as a night school with 232 students and was named president. In 1934 -- the year Oberholtzer earned a Ph.D. from Columbia University -- his academic creation in Texas became a four-year institution known as the University of Houston (UH). In 1936, philanthropists Ben Taub and Julius Settegast donated 110 acres for a campus and, two years later, industrialist Hugh Roy Cullen, later chairman of the UH Board of Regents, endowed the Roy Gustav Cullen Memorial Building to honor his son who was killed in an oil field accident. It was the first building on any campus with air conditioning. Cullen donated more the $11 million to UH before his death in 1957. In 1945, the Texas legislature transferred control of UH from the HISD to a Board of Regents, naming Oberholtzer the first full-time president. A law school was created in 1947 and, two years later, M.D. Anderson Foundation gave $1.5 million to build a new library. 

When Edison retired in 1950, UH was the nation's fastest growing university with 14,000 students and full-time faculty exceeding 300. To recognize his astonishing achievement, UH accorded him with an honorary doctorate. Dr. Oberholtzer died June 18, 1954, at age 74, and is buried in Forest Park Abbey Mausoleum in Houston. Myrtle passed away Dec. 24, 1959, at San Bernadino, Cal.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

That was interesting and very informative.  Thank you SycamoreSage.


----------



## Sycamore624

Loved Moriah but she saw very little playing time last season. I know her and Taylor were roommates and VERY close. Hate to see her leave the team but wish her the very best!


----------



## Crowe

I also hate to see her go she was always worth watching even when just sitting on the bench.:imslow:   Oh... Is that wrong for me to say.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

This is the second player that's left this year? What's up with that?


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

She wasnt any good, thats whats up.


----------



## Bally #50

sycamores28 said:


> She wasnt any good, thats whats up.


I don't know if Moriah is good or not, but someone did recruit her and they (the coaches) thought she was good enough when she signed. I do know that Alyssa Vivo WAS good and she left as well. It is a valid question and frankly I would love to hear more about why they both left or felt it was necessary to quit the team instead of staying. It concerns me because it does reflect on the coaches and not favorably either.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Werent both recruits under the old coach?


----------



## Crowe

Moriah began the season as a starter. Until Shannon started playing the way the Coach expected her to play. Later most of the back up minutes went to a freshman. This all may or may not have something to do with her leaving. With Vivo it might have to do more with a culture change. She came from the Miami area and Indiana had one of it's worse winters in years. Plus she came from a small private school that I believe cost more per year than ISU. Living in a dorm room is also alot different than living in her parents multi-million dollar mansion (yes, they do own one).


----------



## Bally #50

Thanks, Crowe. Nice to hear a different prospective on it. I hope you are right and that is all it was. I don't really think it was that simple, but it could be. I know she did hate the weather.


----------



## Moss

Vivo's leaving has absolutely nothing to do with a culture change, or the fact that she did not like living in a dorm.  Seriously???  Moriah is a very talented ball player as well.  Neither one of them were willing to continue to be subjected to the negative speech and abuse of the coaches.  

Vivo and Hodge both will miss their fellow teammates.


----------



## Bally #50

Moss said:


> Vivo's leaving has absolutely nothing to do with a culture change, or the fact that she did not like living in a dorm.  Seriously???  Moriah is a very talented ball player as well.  Neither one of them were willing to continue to be subjected to the negative speech and abuse of the coaches.
> 
> Vivo and Hodge both will miss their fellow teammates.


Moss, unfortunately, that falls more in line with what I had heard. The last time I had talked with Vivo, which was late in the football season and before the season had started, she was happy as punch to be here (although she definitely didn't like the cold temps). I know coaches are accused of abuse all the time (remember her predecessor) and it is a fine-line between pushing kids hard or abusing them.


----------



## HotKarl

moss said:


> neither one of them were willing to continue to be subjected to the negative speech and abuse of the coaches.



lol


----------



## Sycamore624

I can't what goes on behind the scenes and I've had to pleasure of talking to both Moriah and Vivo several times both online and in person. Both are great girls and they enjoyed their college experiences. Moriah and Taylor are/was roommates and almost impossible to separate them off the court. I don't see Vivo's background as a factor in any of her reasons for leaving. I have heard a few rumblings that several of the players don't like this staff. I'm not sure what IF any type of verbal abuse goes on but there is a fine line. Alot of these girls were THE girl/player in high school and was coddled and told how great they was in high school then when you go to a D1 school your just one of several good players. That can be a ego bruiser for alot of players. Not saying that's the issue either...just putting it out there. Either way we lost two great girls and two very solid basketball players.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamore75 said:


> I can't what goes on behind the scenes and I've had to pleasure of talking to both Moriah and Vivo several times both online and in person. Both are great girls and they enjoyed their college experiences. Moriah and Taylor are/was roommates and almost impossible to separate them off the court. I don't see Vivo's background as a factor in any of her reasons for leaving. *I have heard a few rumblings that several of the players don't like this staff.* I'm not sure what IF any type of verbal abuse goes on but there is a fine line.* Alot of these girls were THE girl/player in high school and was coddled and told how great they was in high school then when you go to a D1 school your just one of several good players. That can be a ego bruiser for alot of players.* Not saying that's the issue either...just putting it out there. Either way we lost two great girls and two very solid basketball players.



"This staff":  Isn't this the same staff (with a HC change) that's been at State for the past 3, if not 4 seasons?  While the HC 'sets the tone,' there hasn't been a TON of turnover.

As to your second point WRT 'The Girl in HS' and being coddled...  You've just described virtually ALL Div 1 MBB & WBB teams.

I get that each player has a different relationship with the HC and the Ass'ts -- be curious to see what the issue was in these cases.


----------



## 24dad

The "real story" about Vivo is coming.....stay tuned.


----------



## Bally #50

24dad said:


> The "real story" about Vivo is coming.....stay tuned.


24, I hope you are right. Innuendos and second hand knowledge get pretty thick, pretty fast on these boards. That why I play dumb and hope some of this comes out. Not to nail the coach or the players either. I was impressed with Coach Moren when I met her but I am not playing for her either. The fact that this sounds very similar to what happened the year before has me concerned. This board does NOT need conjecture. Like the Cole Holstrom situation, I ended up getting some straight talk from his mom who was very gracious and upfront with me and maybe some GOOD can come by it, if we keep it real and don't go off the fricking deep end diving head first into an empty pool. I don't know Alyssa well, but the time I talked with her at length, she was happy as a lark. I am close friends with an ISU grad from Ft. Lauderdale that helped get her noticed by the staff and those two are close. I will find out eventually because I know people that have serious ties to the squad but I likely will not see them until the first football game.

All we can ask for you folks to stick with the FACTS when we are sharing info because anything too close to half truths will do more harm than good, that's for sure.


----------



## Crowe

Oh, man. When people say that it's never good. Let's just say she was training with Seal Team 6 to take out Bin Laden or she took her singing and dancing talents to Nevada for her one woman show 'Vivo Las Vegas'.

 I really need to stop posting things when I am bored.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

OH no the coaches yelled at them! What kind of coach would do such a thing?


----------



## TJames

*Doesn't it get a little old when you hear about players....*

leaving a program because of so-called "abuse".....that's the new catchphrase now. If you dont like your head coach, just claim some sort of "abuse."

And then, of course, you get the posters who claim to have "the real story."

Ok, here's a message for all high school athletes who want to compete at a college level......coaches often yell at you!!!!!! I know it's though to fathom, but they do. 

They may even curse. Heaven forbid!!!! lol

What I find out is that the tough-minded kids can take it and prosper. The ones that can't end up leaving. Tough-minded kids win games. The others go and hide or take their ball and go home when things get rough. 

I don't know the reasons why two players left the Indiana State team. But all this back and forth and behind the scenes drama is getting ridiculous. 

It happened to the former head coach. Sometimes people aren't happy no matter who the coach is.


----------



## Callmedoc

Agreed with Tjames...Idk if there were words that Raetz used to say to me other than "good job" that I would say in a public forum...They usually curse because they care, as stupid as that sounds...They get upset because they expect good things.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

My high school coach would yell, but my college coach would yell and throw in some four letter words in there!


----------



## TJames

*As my old high school football coach told me once.....*

Don't get worried until the coach quits yelling at you. When they holler and curse at you, it's because they care and want you to get better. If they don't holler, then you are probably going to be on the outside looking in.


----------



## Moss

Being hollered at and yelled at in order to get your attention and improve your play is acceptable to most athletes.  They usually get it.  
Most coaches even though they yell and are demanding,  are also able to use constructive criticism and are able to teach. Moriah has always been one to  keep her head in the game, her goal to play well, to be smart.  She is a team player. Never has she ever shed a tear or voiced a complaint when a coach has raised his or her voice or singled her out.  She actually appreciates being spurred on to achieve success.  When a chair is thrown at you in the locker room that is not ok, demoralizing, insulting, demeaning language is not ok, and definitely not appropriate. 
These girls are dedicated and conscientious athletes who tried to deal with a bad situation, tried to talk with the coaches and administration and were met with absolute negativity and anger.  The administration failed to address issues which were brought to their attention.  
I hope you all will continue to support the women of the Lady Sycamores and keep comments about the players positive and encouraging.  They work hard and have much to contend with.


----------



## Teamwork

Moss said:


> Being hollered at and yelled at in order to get your attention and improve your play is acceptable to most athletes.  They usually get it.
> Most coaches even though they yell and are demanding,  are also able to use constructive criticism and are able to teach. Moriah has always been one to  keep her head in the game, her goal to play well, to be smart.  She is a team player. Never has she ever shed a tear or voiced a complaint when a coach has raised his or her voice or singled her out.  She actually appreciates being spurred on to achieve success.  When a chair is thrown at you in the locker room that is not ok, demoralizing, insulting, demeaning language is not ok, and definitely not appropriate.
> These girls are dedicated and conscientious athletes who tried to deal with a bad situation, tried to talk with the coaches and administration and were met with absolute negativity and anger.  The administration failed to address issues which were brought to their attention.
> I hope you all will continue to support the women of the Lady Sycamores and keep comments about the players positive and encouraging.  They work hard and have much to contend with.



Then why are you bringing all this crap up?


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Let's give them all ribbons at the end of the year! So they can feel good about themselves!


----------



## B-Ball Junky

I just became aware of the sycamore pride forum, so this is my first post.  I am a hug men's and women's ISU basketball fan.  I am not sure of all that's happened with Hodge and Vivo - but it always seems that the easiest thing to do is to blame the coaches.  I will say this as an "old" D1 player - there are a lot of basketball players that have D1 talent.   Just because you have D1 talent doesn't make them a D1 player.  

I would like to get some prospectives/information on what people think about the 2011-2012 team, do I need to start a new thread or will people help me out ont his post.  Not too concerned about the past - jut looking ahead to the future of the program.


----------



## Lights Out

If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen.......  It always amazes me how many people in the world of sports are wronged be their coaches.  Its always the coaches fault!


----------



## TJames

*Chairs being thrown by coaches?????*

A respectable college coach wouldnt stoop to throwing chairs would they? Oh yeah. I forgot about the guy in Bloomington. lol

And a respectable coach wouldnt grab a player right? Oh yeah, forgot that one too. 

As for the comments about the ISU coaches, please provide information and not innuendo. If you got facts, let's hear them. Otherwise, making accusations without any facts is just flat out wrong.


----------



## TJames

*Lights out, I agree*

More and more coaches are getting fired or dismissed because little Johnny or little Susie think that they got the wrong end of the deal and complain to Mommy and Daddy, who then go and raise havoc with the school's athletic administration. 

I've dealt with some over the top parents when I worked at Indiana State. One father came after me in the press box at the Hoosier Dome before a home game with Ball State because -- OMG -- the son's name was inadvertently misspelled in the game program. 

The son was embarrassed by his father's actions and apologized to me later.


----------



## 24dad

You are right.  It does reflect the coaches and you will soon hear the full truth to what happened.


----------



## TJames

*Once again, we get a.....*

to be continued......from a poster....

First it was Coach Wiede. Now it's Coach Moren. The head coaches changed but the problems seem to continue. So it seems to be that maybe the problems may not be with the coaches, but with some of the players. 

Perhaps there was some mistakes in recruiting in the past, maybe that was the answer. Maybe Coach Moren needs to do what Coach Miles did in football, weed out the bad apples and the complainers. Have kids on the team that really want to be there and buy into what Coach Moren and her coaching staff are trying to accomplish. 

The Sycamores had success in the past under Coach Wiede when he had kids who busted their butts and didnt complain.


----------



## isualum97

I have been a long time reader of this board, but I am a first time poster. I support all the ISU sports teams as an alum. Too often, young people and their parents look for someone to blame, and that blame usually falls on the coach. Vivo and Hodge are respectable players. I wish them well at the next school that they choose to attend and play basketball at, but burning bridges and criticizing coaches and a program when you have left is not the way to impress other coaches who are looking at you as a possible transfer. It is obvious from some of these comments that you are either the players or parents of these players. Some of these claims on this board are down right ridiculous. Lady Sycamore practices are open to the public quite often, and I have attended some of them. Do the coaches get after players for things?--- yes, but no matter where you play --- this is the case. I found nothing out of the ordinary and was quite impressed with how Coach Moren and her staff conducted themselves and the practice. I encourage all who are complaining to go and watch a practice. Please for the sake of all coaches and athletes at ISU, don't make crazy claims, unless you can prove it with fact. A message board is not the place to do this either. Either way, these young ladies have left the program. I do wish them well, but at some point one must let go and move on. I am only saying this as a supporter of ISU programs. Not every student athlete fits in every situation, so good luck to these young ladies and I hope they do great in their next venture. Now, how about someone starts a new thread about how our ladies program can better their 16 wins from this past year or  a thread with something positive. I don't care for all this negative talk ;-) Let's go Sycamores!


----------



## B-Ball Junky

I couldn't agree more.  I've been to some of those practices and nothing out of the ordinary for a Division One program.  Not every player is cut out to play at a high level that ISU is trying to get to and they take getting pushed to be thier best and being treated unfair.  Good luck to them, but come on let's talk about the team that we have now and stop worrying about those who do not wish to be apart of it.


----------

